# NYC day trip, places to go?



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm gonna be going to NYC this Saturday, I live in CT so it's not too far. I'm pretty much gonna be there all day, what are some cigar related places I can go to? There has to be some decent ones I'm sure. Any non-cigar places? 
We're gonna be going to the art museum first, then the rest of the day is free.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually just realized NY has a 75% tobacco tax....so let's just forget about cigar-related places lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What are you looking to do? Any particular interests? Nightlight? Comedy? Food?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Vitolas - Throw Box/Tobacco Taxes by State


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

My favorite places in the city are the Intrepid museum and the Met.

I'll never visit the Statue of Liberty again. I can't stand being treated like a criminal to visit something my tax money pays for.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Well we're going to the MET museum no matter what since my friend needs to visit it for his English class or some nonsense...

I'm not really 21, and we hope to be heading back by 8pm so we can get home around 11pm...doesn't really help much does? :dunno:

Probably gonna hit up some cheaper restaurants, China town and thats it for now, looking for ideas haha


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

So sticks are taxed at 37%? If so then cigar based recommendations are back on the table haha, CT is 20%, so it's not too much of a stretch if it's something worthwhile.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Eat street food, visit the Met and just walk around, don't plan too much just see where the day takes you


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds good, I actually found a list of cheap places to eat as well, so if I get bored of street food I can probably hit one of those places up. I'm thinking met first, then we'll just go wherever, Chinatown is on the list, and I'm thinking the Nintendo store since I used to be a huge Nintendo gamer haha. Actually funny thing is I've been trying to go there since I was like 8, now that I actually can I'm not really into video games as much.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Skip the cheap food and head over to Peter Lugers.

I promise you won't be disappointed


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Upper West side couple blocks off Central Park...Jacques Torres Chocolate shop...on Amsterdam Ave. Some good chinese food on the street, also indian food or is some pastry shops around that area close to the Belnord Hotel...Few blocks down on 82nd st...is he Imagine dedication to peace across from where John Lennon lived with ...etc. Have a great time walking across the park..if you get the time..


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

GregSS said:


> Skip the cheap food and head over to Peter Lugers.
> 
> I promise you won't be disappointed


I'll second that! bring cash


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Keen's steakhouse on 36th.

Oldest steakhouse in NYC. I've been to Luger's, and it is a nice place---but nothing beats Keen's. Incredible food, great scotch.

And when you're done---head up to the Carnegie Club and have a cigar and another drink. Great place.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AldoRaine said:


> Keen's steakhouse on 36th.
> 
> Oldest steakhouse in NYC. I've been to Luger's, and it is a nice place---but nothing beats Keen's. Incredible food, great scotch.
> 
> And when you're done---head up to the Carnegie Club and have a cigar and another drink. Great place.


You know i have never been there, when in the city i usually go to Old Homestead on 9th ave.
Gotta check it out thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Street meat called Halal...get the lamb/chicken mix over yellow rice with white sauce and hot sauce. 53rd, and 6th.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

You should take a walk on the high line. Pretty cool! The High Line
There's the MOMA museum and guggenheim that are cool.
But definetly you should go take a walk on the High line!
Enjoy!


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

stevodenteufel said:


> I'm gonna be going to NYC this Saturday, I live in CT so it's not too far. I'm pretty much gonna be there all day, what are some cigar related places I can go to? There has to be some decent ones I'm sure. Any non-cigar places?
> We're gonna be going to the art museum first, then the rest of the day is free.


If you make it to Brooklyn, go to diamante's Brooklyn cigar lounge. It's such an awesome place. If Dave, the owner is there, tell him Allen sent you.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i have never been there, when in the city i usually go to Old Homestead on 9th ave.
> Gotta check it out thanks for the suggestion.


I like Old Homestead too. Gotham Ribeye is my choice steak there...

But I agree with AldoRaine, Keens is my favorite steakhouse too. Awesome collection of clay pipes line the ceiling.

Extensive scotch collection and awesome mutton chop if you want to mix it up... Go treat yourself.


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

I actually found a list of cheap places to eat as well, so if you get bored of street food I probably hit one of those places. I'm thinking he met first, then we'll just go wherever. If you have some knowledge about it then you can share with us.


----------

